# Cyclo-Progynova the month before ivf.



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Crikey I'm all of a flap. I took my first cyclo-progynova today at tea, I swear I was told to start on day 1 and so does dp. Just reading through the leaflets though again and it says day 5 but then underneath day 1 has been ticked? It's not very clear at all. Did anyone else use this the month before? 
I hope this hasn't made a mess and we have to start again next month now. 
I'm going to try and get hold of someone in the morning but if someone could settle my mind that would be great. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you mean the leaflet in the drugs packet? If so I wouldn't worry at all, the info leaflets have always contradicted my protocol instructions. 

Even if it was the wrong day then i couldn't imagine how it could impact your cycle really. It's not like stims or trigger that have to be really specific.

Don't worry, I'm sure it's fine - and when you speak to them tell them off and ask them to give you a printed protocol sheet  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

This is a printed protocol sheet, it's just very unclear. 
I'm hoping it won't make a big difference neither, I'd rather not have to fuss about it though. I'll ring first thing before I need to take anymore. 
Thank you. Xx


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey J & C!  How nice to see you!  I would wait and see what your fertility centre says!  Fingers crossed for you my love xx x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Jelliebabe*, I hope your well? And everything is good?
I'm going to ring them this morning. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah i see, well I still give you permission to tell them off for making it unclear and causing you added stress      

Hope you managed to get it sorted xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I've rang and left a message, I hope they get back soon. X


----------

